# Morewood 2011 - Was gibts neues?



## overslag (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

würde mal gerne wissen was den von Morewood für 2011 ansteht?

Habe gelesen das es ein Refresh des Izimu , Mbuzi und ein komplett neues Shova geben soll- stimmt das?

Gibt es Bilder oder sontige infos darüber  ?

-Gruss-


----------



## SN_Thorben (20. August 2010)

Hallo Overslag, 

für 2011 wird es von Morewood sowohl Detailänderungen an einigen Rahmenmodellen als auch komplette Neuheitenn geben. Grundsätzlich sind deine Vermutungen also nicht komplett von der Hand zuweisen. Offiziel wird das ganze allerdings auf der Eurobike erstmalig präsentiert, sodass du dich noch ein paar Tage gedulden musst. Soviel kann ich dir aber versprechen, es lohnt sich zu warten. 

Wir werden euch sicher auf dem laufenden halten, sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt.

Yebo Yebo!

Grüße 

Thorben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partizan23 (1. September 2010)

ist schon bekannt geworden, ob sich am 2011er kalula rahmen irgendwas ändern wird? z.B. die Möglichkeit zur Umwerfermontage, deren Fehlen bisher ein großer Nachteil war...


----------



## frichte1 (1. September 2010)

so nachdem wir heute eine Menge Zeit auf dem Stand von Sportsnut verbracht haben kann ich hoffentlich am Freitag einige Detailbilder vom neuen Izimu dem neuen Zama sowie den Veränderungen an Kalula und Makulu posten. Letztere sind fast unverändert. Was zuerst ins Auge springt sind die neuen Farben die neuen Decals sowie die Flatbars. Am Kalulakomplettbike kommt nun auch kein Bos sondern Fox zum Einsatz. Genauer gesagt die 36 mit 180 mm in weiß und der RC2 im Heck. Beide Räder wurden auch mit Saint Kurbeln und Schaltwerk sowie Trigger ausgestattet. Das neue Izimu kommt in komplett neuer Farbe geändertem Rahmen und einer genialen Geometrieverstellung. Thomas und der Rest der Ibc Crew ist uns dort auch übern Weg gelaufen und sie haben alles in bewegten Bildern festgehalten. Das wars erstmal vom Handy aus. Beste Grüße Frank


----------



## detlefracing (2. September 2010)

oh das hört sich interessant an


----------



## elfGrad (2. September 2010)

Gerade auf Sicklines gefunden http://www.sicklines.com/2010/09/01/2010-eurobike-2011-morewood-split-pivot-prototype/ neuer 150mm Prototyp und im Hintergrund sieht man auch schon ein paar von den anderen Izimu, Kalula und Makulu (mit geradem Oberrohr )


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. September 2010)

Gibt es irgendwo größere Bilder vom Kwela29?


----------



## frichte1 (4. September 2010)




----------



## Tyler1977 (4. September 2010)

Danke, sehr schick und schnörkellos.


----------



## frichte1 (4. September 2010)

ich muss mal suchen müsste noch ein paar Detailbilder da haben ... Bilder der anderen Morewood Bikes gibts im Eurobike 2010 Album zum Beispiel:


----------



## Teekay (4. September 2010)

Hat das Kwela 29 ein EBB oder verschiebbare Ausfallenden? 
Wird es den Rahmen einzeln geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. September 2010)

elfGrad schrieb:


> Gerade auf Sicklines gefunden http://www.sicklines.com/2010/09/01/2010-eurobike-2011-morewood-split-pivot-prototype/ neuer 150mm Prototyp



worin besteht eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dave weagles split pivot design u dem, was trek mit dem full floater/abp macht?


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. September 2010)

Teekay schrieb:


> Hat das Kwela 29 ein EBB oder verschiebbare Ausfallenden?
> Wird es den Rahmen einzeln geben?



Denke analog zum normalen Kwela Rahmen und ein Komplettbike.
Ist zwar Geschmackssache, aber ich finde es gut, das das 29er mal kein EBB und Slider hat.


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. September 2010)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> worin besteht eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dave weagles split pivot design u dem, was trek mit dem full floater/abp macht?



Nun, wenn das so weiter geht, wird diese Frage wohl ein Gericht beschäftigen.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/dave-weagle-awarded-split-pivot-patent-27186

http://www.split-pivot.com/


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. September 2010)

ich hoffe nicht. keine ahnung, wie morewood auf dem amerikanischen markt vertreten ist, aber in RSA u der EU dürfte es keine probleme geben. und falls sie den prototypen nicht in serie fertigen sollten, fahr ich halt mein shova weiter, bis es auseinanderfällt - das dürfte noch ein weilchen dauern


----------



## SN_Thorben (8. September 2010)

Hier auch noch ein weiterer Bericht auf Sicklines.com 

Morewood Makulu 2011

Demnächst werden wir euch hier ausführlichst mit den neuesten infos versorgen.


----------



## SN_Thorben (14. September 2010)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Hier auch noch ein weiterer Bericht auf Sicklines.com
> 
> Morewood Makulu 2011
> 
> Demnächst werden wir euch hier ausführlichst mit den neuesten infos versorgen.



Weitere Infos auch hier - http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-2011-eurobike/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ab wann kann man denn mit mehr Informationen zum Sukuma rechnen?
Vollständige Geometriedaten und natürlich der Rahmenpreis wären interessant


----------



## Der Kassenwart (8. Oktober 2010)

mich würde grundsätzlich interessieren, weshalb morewood mittlerweile drei verschiedene hinterbausysteme hat: klassische eingelenker mit hohem schwingenlager wie mbuzi, shova, umgelenkte wie kalula u makulu und neuerdings split pivot.


----------



## bobtailoner (9. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn mit mehr Informationen zum Sukuma rechnen?
> Vollständige Geometriedaten und natürlich der Rahmenpreis wären interessant




und ab wann es denn überhaupt verfügbar wäre!


----------



## SN_Thorben (11. Oktober 2010)

Die beiden Split Pivot Modelle werden vorraussichtlich ab frÃ¼hjahr 2011 verfÃ¼gbar sein. Sobald wir Bilder und genaue Daten vom Rahmen und dem Komplettbike haben, seid ihr die ersten die sie zusehen bekommen. Der Preis fÃ¼r den Sukuma Rahmen incl. Rock Shox Monarch DÃ¤mpfer liegt bei 1699â¬.


----------



## lugggas (29. Oktober 2010)

die 2011er morewood page ist jetz online, aber noch net komplett. der neue  170er enduro fehlt noch und geometriedaten gibts auch noch net. dafür schon paar schöne bilder 

ich sehe grade, dass das sukuma 142er ausfallenden hat. kann ich da meine 135er hope hinten umbauen, oder brauchts da mal wieder was neues?

grüße, lucas


----------



## playbike (12. November 2010)

lugggas schrieb:


> kann ich da meine 135er hope hinten umbauen, oder brauchts da mal wieder was neues?
> 
> grüße, lucas



Hope kannst Du klar auf 142mm umbauen, sehe da keine Probleme


----------



## wohlleben (23. Dezember 2010)

... und etwa doch kein Shova mehr für 2011??


----------



## SN_Thorben (23. Dezember 2010)

Hier ein erstes Bild vom Moya Carbon Rahmen, da es sich hier noch um einen Prototypen handelt gebe ich noch kein Gewicht raus  







Feedback erwünscht!


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Dezember 2010)

Wirkt etwas klobig und in der Farbgebung zu nahe an einigen S-works Modellen.
Für Plastefans aber sicher eine würdige Option. Hätte mir trotzdem eher gewünscht, daß Morewood den herkömmlichen Materialien treu bleibt. Passt irgendwie besser.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (28. Dezember 2010)

naja, morewood beginnt den trends nachzuhecheln, anstatt sich selbst treu zu bleiben bzw selbst welche zu setzen. jeder hersteller muß halt jetzt ein superleichtes carbon HT und ein 29er im angebot haben.

ich zitiere mich an dieser stelle selbst u erneuere meine frage:



Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> mich würde grundsätzlich interessieren, weshalb morewood mittlerweile drei verschiedene hinterbausysteme hat: klassische eingelenker mit hohem schwingenlager wie mbuzi, shova, umgelenkte wie kalula u makulu und neuerdings split pivot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (29. Dezember 2010)

Weil es für jedes Modell entsprechend Vorteile hat !?

Und dass sie ein Carbon Hardtail und ein 29"er im Angebot haben, ist ja wohl mal wirklich nicht negativ zu beurteilen. Warum sollten sie denn immer die gleichen Modelle anbieten?


----------



## Der Kassenwart (29. Dezember 2010)

danke luggas, jetzt geht mir ein licht auf. wie konnte ich es wagen, morewood zu kritisieren? wehe mir! 

die firma hat ihre ursprünge u damit ihre stärken im abfahrtsorientierten bereich. ich sehe die gefahr, daß sie sich übernehmen od daß die qualität leidet.

übrigens, für shova st und mbuzi (beides super bikes - r.i.p.) hat es sicher keine vorteile gebracht, daß morewood jetzt in dem bereich auf split pivot setzt. davon abgesehen existiert (zumindest auf der HP) noch kein nachfolger für letzteres. 

insgesamt gibt mir die modellpolitik einige rätsel auf. im gravitiy bereich ist man doppelt besetzt - izimu und eine neue evolutionsstufe des shova lt namens zama tauchen wieder auf, das zula mußte nach nur 2 jahren dran glauben, dafür fehlt ein bike im bereich zwischen XC/marathon (4" travel) und AM (6"), einem sehr verkaufsstarken segment. derzeit geht der trend gerade in richtung "ein bike für vieles" (nicht für alles), leicht genug für den uphill mit reserven bergab. 

aber vielleicht kannst du es mir erklären. die sportsfreunde von sportsnut haben sich jedenfalls von meiner 2x gestellten frage nicht angesprochen gefühlt.


----------



## bobtailoner (30. Dezember 2010)

gibt es schon news wann das sukuma kommt und was es kosten wird?!


----------



## Der Kassenwart (30. Dezember 2010)

habe was von "spring 2011" gelesen. preis fÃ¼r komplettbike 3999â¬ mit x.o austattung, fox 32 talas rlc fit, dt swiss x1600 LRS, formula R1... angaben ohne gewÃ¤hr


----------



## SebR (2. Januar 2011)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> gibt es schon news wann das sukuma kommt und was es kosten wird?!



Hi,

zum Erscheinungsdatum habe ich auch noch nichts gelesen, Preise und Ausstattung findest Du hier:

Komplettrad: http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=2872

Rahmen: http://www.rider-store.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1091

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## apocalypse-dude (2. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde neue Morewood Palette sehr gelungen - vorallem kann man auch langsam wirklich von einer Palette reden...

Zum einen gibt es im DH/FR Bereich je ein günstigeres und ein "top of the line" Modell, dazu noch mit zwei verschiedenen Hinterbausystemen.
Dann kommen die zwei Split Pivot Modelle mit wahlweise 170, oder 150mm Federweg. Bin auf diese Bikes echt gespannt (fand den Prototype auf der Eurobike echt gelungen)  und hoffe das es sie bald geben wird!
Das Ganze wird mit den "CC" Modellen abgerundet, dazu neu das 29er und ein Carbon Hardtail.

Wie bereits weiter oben schon erwähnt, denke ich auch das für die verschiedenen Einatzbereiche sicher auch verschiedene Hinterbausysteme Sinn machen... ist ja aber auch immer Geschmackssache!

Ich finde es gut das sich Morewood weiterentwickelt und auch neue Grenzen absteckt (wie z.B. Carbon). Das muß ja nicht heißen , das sie nicht weiter voll auf Alu setzten und ihre Wurzeln immernoch im DH Bereich sind.

@Kassenwart: Das ZUZA wurde gestrichen, nicht das Zula 




Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> danke luggas, jetzt geht mir ein licht auf. wie konnte ich es wagen, morewood zu kritisieren? wehe mir!
> 
> die firma hat ihre ursprünge u damit ihre stärken im abfahrtsorientierten bereich. ich sehe die gefahr, daß sie sich übernehmen od daß die qualität leidet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (2. Januar 2011)

hast recht. das ndiza auch.

hinterbausysteme sind also geschmacksache? ich denke eher, daß die "simplen" eingelenker eher für die zielgruppe mit dem schmaleren geldbeutel gedacht sind. der "volksdownhiller" izimu ltd kostet komplett immerhin fast 2000 kröten weniger als das makulu. ob die performance sich auch so signifikant unterscheidet?


----------



## apocalypse-dude (3. Januar 2011)

Es gibt doch viele Fans von Eingelenkern und auch diese für Viergelenker, von dem her denke ich schon das es ein Stück weit Geschmackssache ist... sonst würde es ja nur ein System geben, das eben am besten funktioniert.

Das es zwei Preispunkte im DH/FR Bereich gibt finde ich super, ob der Preisunterschied in dieser Höhe gerechtfertigt ist laß ich mal dahingestellt, aber von der Funktion her kann das Makulu schon einiges!
Da sieht man doch auch wieder das der Schwerpunkt von Morewood genau in diesem Bereich liegt, oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich fahr das Izimu und das Shova aus dem Grund weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf ständiges Geputze und Wartung und so Zeug hab
Da nehm ich die Nachteile gerne in kauf

Und deshalb find ich es richtig gut das sie auch im neuen Jahr sogar in diese Richtung mit dem einfachen System weiterentwickeln

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (9. Januar 2011)

Eins muss man ja sagen. Die alte Schwinge (Zuza, Shova LT, Shova, Izimu) war und ist so viel schöner als dieses neue Ding (Damit ist die Schwinge bei Izimu und Co gemeint und nicht das Makulu /Kalula) . Aber auch das ist Geschmackssache


----------

